# it is a veritable book



## artimedoros49

Hello,

I am looking for a suitable synonym for „veritable“ in the following sentence.
I have found a number of words, of which some, or none, may be appropriate.

_I have written you a very long letter. My mother says it is a *veritable *book (ie, almost a book)._

_Máma řekla, že píšu úplnou/učiněnou knihu.
Máma řekla, že je to úplná kniha._

Maybe it would be better just to say:
_Máma řekla, že je to skoro/krátká kniha_.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Mejsy

Nepoužila bych slovo kniha, ale spíš román:

Máma řekla, že je to hotový román.


----------



## bibax

The adjective _učiněný_ is also suitable. Although it is regularly derived from the verb _učiniti_ (to do, to make, perf. aspect), its meaning is often shifted. Like _veritable_ it can be used as an intensifier (usually qualifying a word used metaphorically), in such case it is synonymous to _hotový_.

For example:

_Ty jsi *učiněná* kuchařka. (to a little girl cooking something for her Nanynka, or even trying to cook a real meal)_

_Do kreslení a psaní vlastních knížek se s největší vervou pustily děti z druhých tříd a některé sepsaly *učiněný román*.
_
Examples with a normal (regular) meaning of _učiněný_ (done, made):

_Jde o omyl *učiněný* z dobré vůle.
Zjištění *učiněná* z rejstříkového spisu jsou dostačující pro skutkový závěr soudu ..._


----------



## Mori.cze

... and 'úplný' works too.


----------



## artimedoros49

My thanks to you all.


----------

